# Ozzy's 1st Adult Show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Was a very early start and a 2 1/2 hr drive for us to get to the Midlands show but well worth it. Ozzy had a fantastic day in his 1st adult show, He was awarded 1st place in his open class plus his 1st PC and also B.O.B. in his 3 misc classes he got two second places and one third place. The final icing on the cake were the judges coming over to us and telling us their reports on Ozzy . Hope you like his pics.........CHRIS.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well done Ozzy 


He is looking as gorgeous as ever


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done Ozzy


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done, he looks gorgeous!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

well done Ozzy - all grown up and in the adult classes now  Excellent and well deserved results Chris (and Sue, of course ):thumbup:
Er ... bit of a dubious hand gesture in the second picture though


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG LYNN it wasnt meant to look like that i promise hahahahaha when i posted the pic Sue said the same thing to me too, hahahahaha........apologies to all...........CHRIS.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

well done Ozzy!!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

you were on the wegie row! i had the blue and white wegie a few pens down in 132  saw your lad being judged for his misc classes, he's lovely 

this was my boy;


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I had no idea that was you or i would have come over for a chat, I do recall seeing your boy hes is gorgeous, well done on your day...........Chris.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww welldone lovely photos!
thanks for sharing


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done on your wins Ozzy, he looks so at home in his show pen.


----------

